# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  "My Funny Valentine"

## mishima

Looking for a mandolin version of  "My Funny Valentine" sheet music or tabs.

                            Thanks    Mike

----------


## 250sc

Fake Book

----------


## Perry

A quick google search turned up this lead sheet from the original Real Book:

http://johnwesleybarker.madasafish.c...alentine_s.png

I don't think you are going to find mando TAB for this

----------


## Pete Martin

There are very few mandolin tabs for any Jazz tune.  However, zillions of tunes are out in music notation, aka fakebooks.

Learn to read music, it is not that hard to do!!!!  You'll be glad you did...

Here is a site that lets you find where a tune is in which fakebook
http://psrtutorial.com/Resources/R_FBSongs/fbindex.html

----------


## mishima

Thanks:
 I'll check out the refferals, I do read music I just never know whats available so I cast a large net.

                                   Mike

----------


## Tripp Johnson

Just about any jazz fake book should have MFV...I always go to 'The Real Books' (Vol 1 has MFV), which I believe can actually be obtained legally these days.   :Wink:

----------

